# FR: steal each other's books



## quicksuccessionofbusycats

Hi there!

I've been getting in a muddle trying to say: _... and we are always stealing each other's books!
_
My best attempt is: _... et toujours nous volons les livres de l'une de l'autre! 
_
It just looks a bit clumsy and I'm not sure if it's correct. Any help at all would be greatly appreciated!

Thank you!


----------



## time to speak languages

Bonjour à vous,
On peut dire:
Et nous nous volons toujours les livres l'une et l'autre
Et on se vole toujours les livres (de) l'une et (de) l'autre
Et nous nous volons toujours les livres de l'une et (de) l'autre
Votre proposition est correcte mais il faut dire: Et toujours nous nous volons les livres de l'une et de l'autre.


----------



## geostan

I suppose one could also say _*Chacun [des deux] vole toujours les livres de l'autre.*_


----------



## OLN

Je ne comprends pas bien la place (accessoire ?) de "de".
_On se vole _ou_ nous nous volons les livres *l'une l'autre*_, non ?

Grevisse §1045 : « Ils se prêtent des livres l'un l'autre. »
Grevisse §1014 :


> Avec les locutions _l'un l'autre_, _les uns les autres_, exprimant la réciprocité ou quelque rapport analogue, lorsque le second élément est régime d'une préposition, celle-ci s'interpose entre les deux éléments de ces locutions : Puis tous deux / Marchent droit l'un VERS l'autre (HUGO, _Lég._, X, 2).(...)
> _L'un l'autre_ se construit parfois sans préposition quand cette expression est redondante par rapport à un pronom personnel réfléchi mis devant le verbe:
> Le soir d'une défaite qu'ils s'attribuent L'UN L'AUTRE (BARRÈS, _Union sacrée_, p. 211). - Ils se prêtent leur livret L'UN L'AUTRE (DORGELÈS, _Réveil des morts_, p. 28).​


Je dirais cependant spontanément _On se pique mutuellement des livres._


----------



## Oddmania

Salut,

J'aurais simplement dit _On se pique toujours nos livres. _Le _"se"_ suffit à traduire _each other_. Sinon, pour être 100% explicite, les solution de OLN ("On se pique mutuellement des livres") et Geostan ("Chacun vole toujours les livres de l'autre") me paraissent très bien aussi. J'ai cependant une nette préférence pour le verbe _piquer_, qui sous-entend quelque chose de plus bon-enfant et moins sérieux que _voler_.


----------



## OLN

Oddmania said:


> J'aurais simplement dit _On se pique toujours nos livres. _Le _"se"_ suffit à traduire _each other_.



Bien sûr. Bien plus simple.


----------



## quicksuccessionofbusycats

Merci beaucoup, tout le monde!


----------



## wildan1

In (correctly spelled) written English (no difference when spoken), there is a distinction between _each other's books_ (only two people involved) and _each others' books_ (more than two people involved).

Would this same distinction be made by _On se vole des livres l'un l'autre_ vs. _On se vole des livres les uns les autres_ ? (_les uns aux autres_ ?)


----------



## OLN

Oui, on fait la même distinction en français, mais le singulier est possible aussi pour un groupe de plus de deux personnes.
Ce choix est-il possible en anglais ?

Grevisse toujours, 14e édition, §744 :


> Lorsque la réciprocité concerne deux êtres (ou choses),_ l'un et l'autre_ sont nécessairement au sing. ; lorsqu'elle concerne un ensemble plus vaste (d'êtres ou de choses), on dit d'habitude _les uns et les autres_. Voir les ex. ci-dessus (note : aimez-vous LES UNS LES AUTRES). Cependant, dans le second cas, le sing. n'a rien d'illogique : Les citoyens se fuyaient L'UN L'AUTRE (SISMONDI, cit. _Bescherelle_, s. v._ un_).
> Si l'agent est exprimé par _on_ ou est laissé implicite, on a le choix entre le sing. et le plur. : On doit (ou Il faut) s'aider L'UN L'AUTRE ou ... LES UNS LES AUTRES.


P.S. : après _se prêter_, _se piquer_, _se voler_ etc., la préposition _aux_ n'est pas obligatoire ; voir §1014 cité plus haut.


----------



## wildan1

Thank you for your confirmation and reference, OLN.

I do a lot of copy editing for publication, so I am very sensitive to correct grammatical spelling. Perhaps others who are literate but not so focused as I could comment on whether they do make this small spelling distinction.

Unlike the French variations, there is no difference in pronunciation of the two variations:_ other's/others', _so one doesn't think about two or more than two when speaking.


----------



## Oddmania

wildan1 said:


> In (correctly spelled) written English (no difference when spoken), there is a distinction between _each other's books_ (only two people involved) and _each others' books_ (more than two people involved).



Hi,

I didn't know that! It's good to know. I thought the "plural" form (i.e. more than two people involved) of _"each other"_ was exclusively _"one another" _(for instance, "We always steal one another's books").

How come it's possible to write _each other*s*_, as _"each" _takes singular agreement? Does that mean you're more likely to say _They love each other*s*_ if more than two people are involved?


----------



## OLN

_each other*s* _ne se dit pas.
Quand il s'agit d'un possessif :_ each others' books / les livres *des* uns *des* autres, _mais le pluriel de _each other_ est _each other_ ou _one another._

Apparemment, l'anglais considère chaque personne individuellement dans sa relation singulière à un seul autre individu, alors qu'en français, on n'exclut pas le joyeux méli-mélo. Comment conserver la saveur de la phrase "aimez-vous les uns les autres" transposée l'époque hippie ?


----------



## Oddmania

OLN said:


> _each other*s* _ne se dit pas.
> Quand il s'agit d'un possessif :_ each other*s'* books _[...]



Je ne comprends pas. _Each other _peut prendre un _s_, mais uniquement lorsqu'il est suivi d'un possessif ?  C'est une règle de grammaire ?


----------



## wildan1

OLN said:


> Comment conserver la saveur de la phrase "aimez-vous les uns les autres" transposée l'époque hippie ?


_Everybody, love each other!_


----------



## geostan

I agree with Oddmania. If more than two persons were involved, I would not use each other, but one another. I realize that everyday usage doesn't follow this distinction much anymore, but I do and in this case it obviates the need for *each others'* (which for me is incorrect).


----------

